# Petco's Prudence



## ashleigheperry (Aug 2, 2012)

This gorgeous girl (also shown in my profile picture) is my future family member and favorite bird, Prudence. She's coming home with me this month, and I play with her often at the Petco where I work (and she is currently housed). She's recovering from living with a bossy female that liked to pull out her tail feathers, but she is a treasure. She was hand-fed and is an angel.​


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Very pretty! Congrats.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Congratulations on the new lady in your life.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

She's beautiful


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

are you sure shes a she? i am thinking she may be a he, looks like the start of some yellow coming in on the face and possibly some "ghost pearls" on the back, which only males have, as it is a pearl split that shows the ghost pearls... and only males can be split pearl


----------



## Lovemyanimals (Aug 2, 2012)

She is very pretty!


----------



## ashleigheperry (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not positive she's a girl! I originally thought so because her cheeks were dull and her tail appeared banded but her face has been brightening in the past couple weeks, so I'm not sure yet. I'm not calling her by her name to her pretty little face yet though, so I can wait to figure out her gender (hopefully). 

Her name will be Jude if she ends up being male. 
I may honestly change her/his name to that regardless, since it's more neutral.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

If his face is brightening, it's going to continue until it's yellow and that means you've got a little boy on your hands.  exciting!


----------



## ashleigheperry (Aug 2, 2012)

That's fine with me! His new molt must be bringing in some brighter colors. Either way, this bird is going to be spoiled, haha. And hopefully if he is male, he can learn a few songs or a couple words, which the whole family will love, haha. 

I'm going to take another look at her coloring on Friday and see if he/she has female banding on the tail/wings but I might just take him/her straight to the vet when I buy him/her to get him/her sexed if I can't figure it out.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

cheek patches have nothing to do with gender  it depends on what genes the bird carries, yours looks split to whiteface which often dulls the cheek


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Great looking bird, looks like a winner!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And if the baby is under six months old its still gonna have tail barring and wing spots so that the baby will still look like a girl. But s/he's really pretty.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very pretty tiel!


----------

